# Cheyenne 632 reversing camera problem



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

I got a replacement drop down monitor under warranty and it was fitted by a techinician. Since then I am experiencing an intermittent problem when selecting reverse the image appears and then there is a message "No Signal" then screen goes black, then come on again and this continues to happen whilst reversing. Occassional is does not happen and all is fine. When the techie fitted and I was reversing out it happened and he saw it and tested with another camera and cable and it still happened. he also swapped the AV inputs at the Obserview box and it did not happen when the Freeview signal went thru the camera input and vice versa.

Any ideas anyone, it's intermittent. I checked reversing lights whilst the image was going off/on and they were fine.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Sounds like a loose connection! Try pushing in all the connectors


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

richardjames said:


> Sounds like a loose connection! Try pushing in all the connectors


Thanks but I have tried all the connections and they are fine


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

It could be the reversing light switch on the gearbox is a tad high resistance, do the reversing lights flicker at the same time?

C.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> It could be the reversing light switch on the gearbox is a tad high resistance, do the reversing lights flicker at the same time?
> 
> C.


No, as I stated in my post, I checked the lights whilst the problem was appearing on screen and they were on steady, no flickering.


----------

